# I am logged in but getting 403 message



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2013)

403 FORBIDDEN
Sorry, you do not have permission to access 
/forums/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=192319
 on tugbbs.com.

I am logged in but it won't let me post.  Strange in that it let me post here, but not in a Wyndham thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2013)

hmm...does it happen every time you try to post in the wyndham forum?

can you post a reply...or just not a new thread?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 20, 2013)

I'm guessing it's some security setting on the server since it was re-imaged yesterday.  Different error message but possibly related to this past problem: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140512


----------



## Makai Guy (May 20, 2013)

How far did you get before receiving the error?  Did it allow you to enter the message text but then give you the error when you tried to post?  Or will it not even let you enter text?


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2013)

I just got the same message when I tried to post on the Bargain Deals Forum (after clicking Submit Reply.)

403 FORBIDDEN
Sorry, you do not have permission to access
/forums/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=192441
on www.tugbbs.com.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2013)

probably those security rules like before, ill report it to our host and see if they can sort it out


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2013)

security folks seem to think they have fixed this, please let me know if you still get the message.


----------

